# Rival Dog Food



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 21, 2015)

At the bottle club yesterday, Steve once again (it was there early this year too) set out on the $5 table this little dog food can-bank. As I had won in Best Dug (1869 penny,) and had 2 of my $5 items bought (an insulator and box of crude vials/perfume bottles) bought, I had cash to burn. So, having finally decided to pick it up after all these months, I cleaned it out a bit and researched it. Here's what I found out: Rival Dog Food of Chicago started in 1923.My can, based on this 1945 ad, is post-1941 based on this 1941 ad that likely means that this other bank is '30s-early '40s. Here is a long Rival Commercial, and here is a dog knowing bad singing when he suffers through it. Here is a once-again-covered-up building-ad.Matchbooks and more.Other major brands of the day, as seen here, include Ken-L-Ration and Pard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Paw (back right) goes off yellow portion. Why not have the dog facing us?Seam.Open bottom.Plugged bottom.There are several different banks. The darker one with 3 different dogs, 2 facing us and 2 like mine, seems to be the earliest and harder to find. One without dogs seems to be the most recent. Mine has at least 2 sizes.Rival may still today be in business.


----------

